# Advice on new breed choices



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

We currently have 6 Bovan Brown Hybrids. We now would like to get a few other breeds. 

We are thinking of Dominique, Jersey Giant and Brahamas.
Any thoughts on our choices.

Keep in mind we do have cold winters  and we plan to free range a little. We also want somewhat mild mannered birds and medium to large eggs.

Lynn & Ralph


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of the dominique hen, great for eggs or the table.We are down to about 7 hens, so I may need to fix that come spring. I also have 3 dominique roos (free range) that have never gave me a minutes problem.

IMO ~ The best.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have 5 light brahmas and one dark, all hens. They're hilarious. They have this deep goose-like voice and are real sweet and easy to handle. Very curious too. Mine won't be laying until next month but I am hoping for some big brown eggs, even in the harsh winter, as I am told they are pretty good at that.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

tegaily said:


> We currently have 6 Bovan Brown Hybrids. We now would like to get a few other breeds.
> 
> We are thinking of Dominique, Jersey Giant and Brahamas.
> Any thoughts on our choices.
> ...


Have you considered the Buckeye??? They are the perfect dual purpose large fowl for COLD climates!!! You will love their friendly manner and they are outstanding winter layers, too.


----------

